# MAC / PC en réseau



## philipenry (5 Juillet 2004)

*MAC et PC  si on en reparlait tranquilement !* 

Bon apres avoir lu (avosmac) discuté (forums divers et d'été  , je ne trouve toujours pas de moyen de les connecter l'un avec l'autre.
Sur osxfacile.com  , ily a bien un petit bout d'info mais comme le richie est un anti-pc primaire et fier de l'être la solution proposée ne m'a pas réussi.
Une fois j'ai réussi à voir mes dossiers mac sur  mon PC  mais c'était mon jour de chance   
depuis c'est le silence.


J'ai vu des  trucs  pour dialoguer quand l'un est connecté sur l'autre (en général le PC sur le mac) mais dans mon cas c'est via un routeur dhcp.

Tous les ordi sont reconnus par le routeur, la connexion OK  mais je pense que le blème vient des configurations...

Si quelqu'un pouvait tranquilement reprendre le travail à la base avec les conseils


----------



## FjRond (5 Juillet 2004)

Il y a certainement une réponse à votre question sur le forum Réseau de MacAdsl. Faites-y une recherche et n'oubliez pas de consulter, à partir de la page d'accueil, les dossiers qui contiennent de nombreux tutoriels.


----------



## avosmac (5 Juillet 2004)

Nous avons consacré un numéro hors-série tout entier au sujet, le HS 5 Mac&Pc. Il n'apporte sans doute pas toutes les solutions mais en contient déjà un paquet.


----------



## philipenry (6 Juillet 2004)

ouais merci  j'ai ce numéro (j'avais tous les numéros d'avosmac, mais  j'ai eu le malheur de preter les 15 premiers et ne les ai jamais revus, taxés et perdus par un mec de mac+ !)

bref   j'ai effectué la plupart des manips mais  ça n'a pas fonctionné au top, j'ai bien entendu l'affichage du serveur apache  mais  pas plus

d'autre part les pics ne correspondaient pas exactement à ce qui s'affichait sur mon Mac et j'étais rapidement bloqué.

 le blème que je rencontre est que depuis le PC, le mot de passe de session (mac) n'est pas reconnu ?  (le mac est bien trouvé par l'explorateur, du moins son IP).
Quand à voir le PC depuis le Mac n'en parlons pas je n'ai jamais réussi !

On pourrait ptète envisager un nouveau numéro spécial car je m'aperçois qu'il y a beaucoup de demande...


et puis, comme on en est au Hors Série, un  ptit numéro sur le ouifi (voir l'autre forum que j'ai ouvert)....


----------



## avosmac (7 Juillet 2004)

Si vous utilisez Windows XP Familial, le problème vient de là. Cette version gère mal voire pas du tout la mise en réseau avec des Mac.


----------



## philipenry (12 Juillet 2004)

Pro (oeuf corse !)    
 :rateau:   

J'ai mis  mes 2 macs en réseau



de l'iMac 233  je chope le G 4 comme une fleur (c'est rigolo de faire monter les volumes !  ouahh   :love: )

mais du G4 pas moyen de voir l'iMac !!!???
 :mouais: 
c'est digne de MS ce truc,  y veut pas de mon password  alors que juré craché   c'est le bon  : y m'dit  "pas bon le mot de pass"   ???? 
 
eh  chui chez moi  je sais quel est mon pass ! 


(pitète que le fait que les 2 sessions et pass soient les même sur le 2 ?   `

maizalors  pourquoi ça marche dans un sens quand même ??   
c'est digne de bilou ce foootware !

 :love: 


phil


----------



## arrkhan (18 Juillet 2004)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Si vous utilisez Windows XP Familial, le problème vient de là. Cette version gère mal voire pas du tout la mise en réseau avec des Mac.



personnellement, jamais eu de probleme pour connecter MAC etPC en reseaux, que ce soit chez moi ou au boulot (mac sous X.3, pc sous XP)

allez, un petit didactitiel pour la mise en reseau mac/pc avec un routeur



 connectez-vous a votre routeur et relevez les adresse IP des machines auxquelles vous voulez avoir acces (ou notez leur nom (mon pc s'appelle WINDAUBE dans mon cas)

 n'oubliez pas d' activer le partage de dur sur le PC, clique droit sur C: D: E: ou ce que vous voulez et partage

 a partir du finder, faites un joli pomme+K, la fenetre suivante s' affiche








 petit detail qui tue, si vous ne rentre que l'adresse IP ou le nom de la becanne, voila ce que vous obtenez....







il faut en fait mettre "smb://" devant le nom si c' est un PC et "afp://" si c'est un mac, et là, Ô miracle!!!







 apres avoir rentré les bons identifiants...







 et voili, vous avez acces un a un super disque de reseaux avec un acces complet aux disques du PC








voili, j'espere avoir ete clair, je serai curieux de savoir si ca marche maintenant chez vous


----------



## macdouze (25 Octobre 2009)

Salut, 
ton tuto m'a été de grande utilité et marche nickel, je peux dès a présent faire des transfère de fichiers entre mon mac et mon pc sans problème.
Un grand merci à toi


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (25 Octobre 2009)

Ça c'est la manip pour accéder au pc depuis le mac.
Mais pour accéder au mac depuis le pc c'est différent. Il faut bien penser à activer dans les options de partage le partage SMB.
Voici une capture d'écran pour illustrer mes dire.




Et la tu pourra y accéder très simplement depuis un pc.


----------



## arrkhan (12 Janvier 2010)

pas de soucis macdouze, par contre, joli déterrage d'un sujet vieux de 6 ans ^^


Ben oui, mais un déterrage utile à plusieurs titres : il a permis à juluparien de le compléter utilement, et il me permet à moi de le déplacer dans le bon forum !


----------

